# What women think during sex



## Sid (Jan 9, 2014)

Girlfriend "Gosh he's done already!"
    Prostitute "Wish this guy would hurry up and finish."
    Wife "Beige, I think I'll paint the cieling biege"


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)




----------

